# Eeee hehehehehe



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

SHE'S AMAZING

we've both been running round the house with each other :w00t:

She toddled straight out and started playing with Bumbles tail :lol:

Even my big scared rescue boy adores her. She went to her litter tray, then started batting all her toys about :lol: then climbed everywhere and ran up and down stairs like a loon (and I played too :w00t: )

Then the neighbours came over to meet her and she played with them and and and and and 

:crazy: :crazy: :w00t: :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

hu hum and wheres these pictures you promised us all?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Aww Welcome to your mad house Tee-Bee :w00t: 
I could picture you running round playing like a mad woman :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I take it your just every so slightly pleased with her then!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol told you my kits were special :laugh:   *big head* :lol:

am Sooo please though, she is such a lovely girl   :001_wub: with a new lovely family


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Photos please


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

:w00t:

Ohhh you should hear the noises she makes :lol: :lol:

xxxxx

Edit - she's obsessed with Bumble, she's toddling everywhere after him :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooooooooo happy she arrived ok and has obviously settled in so well. Now comes the important bit - more piccies now purleeeeeeease!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :w00t:
> 
> Ohhh you should hear the noises she makes :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


Is that it??? Sorry but you know the rules around here, not allowed a gorgeous new bundle of fluff without LOADS of photos!

Especially ones of TB's kitties


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Em shes an absolute stunner :w00t: :w00t: :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwwe she looks good enough to eat:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

congrats hun she is lovely


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:w00t: 1 Pic :huh:

Right you there better be more pic's on soon :glare: you have no idea how hot it was sitting in the car at the side of the M6 looking out for   :blink: :blink: :blink: Singing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Excuse the bin bag :lol: I'd just cleaned mr bunny out too 

I've only ever ever had rescue cats all my life - I can't BELIEVE how different it is  She must give off something so reassuring because my other 2 just took to her straight away and she's instantly wanting to play and things, I'm not used to it at all  I feel she's completed my little family  We've got a rescue bun coming on Wednesday and then we'll be happy forever and ever and ever. The end :yesnod: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, Em!!! She was meant for you!!!
I'm so happy!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: now that's better 


*ooops rushes out to car to retreve Louie who was all set for the handover & I'm sure no one would have noticed the difference*Singing:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats more like it  She's gorgeous 

I'm sure in that first piccy though she's also trying to tell you "oi lady, you take lots of photos of the gorgeous me and put them on this lappytopppy thingy like my last adoring slave did as my fans at pf need regular gorgeousness hits of me"


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks so much 

She sayssss










:Yawn: Feliway? What's Feliway for? :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's far too cute *plots kittenapping* I might just have to take the fluffball while I'm at it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww yah! :laugh: you can really see the difference cant you  
Am so pleased, I think that it was fate that she went to you


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww yah! :laugh: you can really see the difference cant you
> Am so pleased, I think that it was fate that she went to you


You really can, I love them all the same, but I just couldn't believe the difference! She's cuddled righhhtt up next to me now rig

OMG OMG SHE FLOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FLOPPPPPPPPPPPPP

FLOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

LMAO!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

SHE'S ACTUALLY REAL!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

She's beautiful, sounds like you are on cloud nine 

Its lovely for TB to be able to see her progress as well through you 

Enjoy every minute as i am sure you will 

Kelly xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> She's beautiful, sounds like you are on cloud nine
> 
> ...


She's amazing :w00t: We need kitten cam :w00t: :lol:

She says 'chicken :drool: '  xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Em ...she is perfect , just perfect ...congratulations 

Juliex


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

She's gooooooooooorgeous!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well you lucky girl she is sooooooooooo beeeaaaaaauuuuuutifull you have made me kitten broody  

Viv xx


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow she's made herself right at home! she's really special, glad u have a happy lil family! Awwww:001_tongue:


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome home Teebee xx

I guess my road block on the A1 failed errrr I mean errr never mind 

Wishing you a life time of happiness and joy for all your family.

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Whats left to say :biggrin5:.Not much :nonod:Its all been said already.She's gorgeous :001_wub:,your so happy your fit to burst :tongue_smilie: or maybe you already have :w00t:A match made in heaven if ever there was one :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hang on... if she is there with you ?

whos kitten have I got then :blink: :blink:



whoops :blush:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

She is fab-u-lous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the piccies! She has such a naughty face, love it! Did the feliway work ok for the road trip? Hope so!  xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry everyone  It's been such a hectic few days that I was playing with them all one minute and the next we were all asleep in a critter lump 

She's certainly settled :lol:



missye87 said:


> Love the piccies! She has such a naughty face, love it! Did the feliway work ok for the road trip? Hope so!  xxx


YES!! You're an angel and she sends everyone licks (she's really licky :w00t: ) but she sends her godmother extra special licks!

Haven't needed it since she came home though :001_huh: She just stomped in and made herself at home :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

:001_tt1: AWWWWWWWWWW CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Awww my baby hasn''t got a god mother  

Maybe welshjet will voulenteer? Both sets of our babbies are the same ages.

Em xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Emma-Jayne said:


> Awww my baby hasn''t got a god mother
> 
> Maybe welshjet will voulenteer? Both sets of our babbies are the same ages.
> 
> Em xxx


I do :w00t: !!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

am so pleased   

is she dry yet :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the safe homecoming of little TeeBee - lovely photos and wonderful to see how well she has settled in already :thumbup:
And to all of those who were planning to kitnap her on route :nono:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> am so pleased
> 
> *is she dry yet :laugh:*




:w00t::w00t: What have you done to that poor lickle kitty :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> [/B]
> 
> :w00t::w00t: What have you done to that poor lickle kitty :w00t: :w00t:


haha thought someone might see that :lol: :lol:

Im not saying :hand:

although she may noww be a punk :hand: :lol:



















:lol: :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha thought someone might see that :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im not saying :hand:
> 
> ...


:w00t::w00t: :lol::lol: ( nervous laugh)


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

awww yay welcome home TeeBee  TBs kittens are the best


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations on the safe homecoming of little TeeBee - lovely photos and wonderful to see how well she has settled in already :thumbup:
> And to all of those who were planning to kitnap her on route :nono:


To be fair, the speed my dad drives, they could have walked up 

On the other hand - he's 73 and he drove over 500 miles so uber thank you, dad, who tries to be oh so victoriana and yet stopped for 10 mins every 50 miles to cuddle her and check her water and food - you're outed :glare:



Taylorbaby said:


> am so pleased
> 
> is she dry yet :laugh:





buffie said:


> [/B]
> 
> :w00t::w00t: What have you done to that poor lickle kitty :w00t: :w00t:


She trundled up to the bath with us and she jumped up on the side and fell in (well....her back paws touched the water) :cryin: :cryin: so I went to bits and towel dried her and was physically sick and had to text TB over and over and all sorts  xxxxxxxx

Eta - SHE didn't care at all lol  just daft Mum  xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> To be fair, the speed my dad drives, they could have walked up
> 
> On the other hand - he's 73 and he drove over 500 miles so uber thank you, dad, who tries to be oh so victoriana and yet stopped for 10 mins every 50 miles to cuddle her and check her water and food - you're outed :glare:
> 
> ...


Oh boy are you in for some heartache :w00t:.Best develop that inner strength,required to cope with all the little "troubles" that kittens can dream up just to keep their slaves on their toes


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol :laugh: I said that she doesnt mind the shower, the rest of them jump in with me :blush:  or sit and watch and cry cos they cant balance on the bath rim  :blink:

poor jessica though  :nonod: shes not happy, she keeps running round the house crying  shes my lil shadow and mum has said iuts time to go and refuses to go near her, poor girl all in the same day, was dreading this as thats what meg did, thought ellie might have more of a heart   :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

*arghhhhhhhh

ive been constantly looking at other thread for pics and they have been here the whole time!!

OMG!!!! i want one!! i NEED one!! Im broody!!!! emleigh puddingnut needs a brother or sister!!!

  :cryin:*


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hope the first night went well xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Emms, she us absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!! A right wee stunner!! She obviously takes after her mommy....... Who know Taylorbaby was such a babe eh...???      



Eroswoof said:


>


However, one has noted that after only 10 mins in the Eroswoof house, young TeeBee has already gone totally mad..... Just look at those eyes...  



Dally Banjo said:


> *ooops rushes out to car to retreve Louie who was all set for the handover & I'm sure no one would have noticed the difference*Singing:


*EXCUSE ME????????* There's only *ONE* person around here getting hold of the Luscious Louie and that is *ME*!!!!!!! :angry: You got that......!!!!!! 



Emma-Jayne said:


> Awww my baby hasn''t got a god mother
> 
> Maybe welshjet will voulenteer? Both sets of our babbies are the same ages.
> 
> Em xxx


Sorry but Welshjet is TOOOOO busy being Auntie to one-eyed Oscar right now. And Oscar is very possessive of his Aunties....... :glare:

Emms - Your new baby is truly, truly beautiful!!!!

TeeBee - The drugs are in the post hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> YES!! You're an angel and she sends everyone licks (she's really licky :w00t: ) but she sends her godmother extra special licks!
> 
> Haven't needed it since she came home though :001_huh: She just stomped in and made herself at home :lol: xxxxxx


I'm not surprised she settled in straight away, she is a credit to TB and she has a great attitude!  Ooooh thanks for the special licks! Benji asked me to say that she is very pretty! Storm was more interested in chewing on me when I tried to show him her piccies!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She trundled up to the bath with us and she jumped up on the side and fell in (well....her back paws touched the water) :cryin: :cryin: so I went to bits and towel dried her and was physically sick and had to text TB over and over and all sorts  xxxxxxxx
> 
> Eta - SHE didn't care at all lol  just daft Mum  xxxx


LOL!!!!! :hand:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> To be fair, the speed my dad drives, they could have walked up
> 
> On the other hand - he's 73 and he drove over 500 miles so uber thank you, dad, who tries to be oh so victoriana and yet stopped for 10 mins every 50 miles to cuddle her and check her water and food - you're outed :glare:
> 
> ...


I had a Persian cat years ago, and he loved water, was a dream to bath which was just as well, as I rescued him and he had aways gone out. He was great with the hairdryer too, when I bathed and groomed him.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Its so nice to see you finally have your precious baby at home with you , im sure the wait was well worth it, she really is gorgeous , im sure she will settle in with you in no time. best wishes.......Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

:w00t: xxxxxxxx

Why wont it show my photos :crying:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :w00t: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Why wont it show my photos :crying:


It has this time and she is soooooo cute  little buddle of fluff


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

She's obsessed with Bumb :lol: xxxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She's obsessed with Bumb :lol: xxxx


so .. you going out anywhere soon? like the house will be empty?

Im just doing a load of washing, my balaclava, hooded jumper, etc backpack ready...

could pop round    :w00t:  :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

mstori said:


> so .. you going out anywhere soon? like the house will be empty?
> 
> Im just doing a load of washing, my balaclava, hooded jumper, etc backpack ready...
> 
> could pop round    :w00t:  :blink:


Nope  I'm never leaving ever again so :001_tt2: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Im just leaving nottingham for newcastle :yesnod:

i'll return to nottingham at somepoint tonight with a little teebee :lol: 


:yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> Im just leaving nottingham for newcastle :yesnod:
> 
> i'll return to nottingham at somepoint tonight with a little teebee :lol:
> 
> ...


:001_wub: I'd have to keep you. But the two of us living together is a terrifying thought :blink: xxxxxxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> Im just leaving nottingham for newcastle :yesnod:
> 
> i'll return to nottingham at somepoint tonight with a little teebee :lol:
> 
> ...


Im closer! :001_tongue:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub: I'd have to keep you. But the two of us living together is a terrifying thought :blink: xxxxxxx


I dont want to even think about it :frown2: i really dont :frown2:

xxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You's would eat alot of pork :lol: :lol: :lol:
Loving the pictures Em.. Keep them coming


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> You's would eat alot of pork :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Loving the pictures Em.. Keep them coming


L M A O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think a MSN chat is in order later so i can get updates :thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> She's obsessed with Bumb :lol: xxxx


i love this photo


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I think a MSN chat is in order later so i can get updates :thumbup:


Sorted 



Marley boy said:


> i love this photo


I know  she's trundling about after him everywhere :lol:

Does Presley sleep more deeply than your others? She's uber relaxed when she's asleep and I've never seen a cat do that before xxxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

its such a shame, judging by those pics, she really doesnt look like she has settled in..


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Sorted
> 
> I know  she's trundling about after him everywhere :lol:
> 
> Does Presley sleep more deeply than your others? She's uber relaxed when she's asleep and I've never seen a cat do that before xxxx


well he fell asleep on my lap, fell off and then went sraight back to sleep on the floor i dont think he noticed so yeah you could say he was a relaxed sleeper


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya sorry my phone still broke so I have to get a new one, how was her first night xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> well he fell asleep on my lap, fell off and then went sraight back to sleep on the floor i dont think he noticed so yeah you could say he was a relaxed sleeper


:lol: That's ace :lol:



Taylorbaby said:


> Hiya sorry my phone still broke so I have to get a new one, how was her first night xxx


Brilliant  they all slept on my bed so I was all smushed up in one corner :glare: she toddles round after Bumby everywhere he goes lol xxxxx










Under his tail :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: That's ace :lol:
> 
> Brilliant  they all slept on my bed so I was all smushed up in one corner :glare: she toddles round after Bumby everywhere he goes lol xxxxx


that great   IVe had positive feedback from people with dogs who have had a raggie kitten from me 

we need more pics!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Great pics of your baby too, and she looks so so healthy , a real credit to TB. Are you going to show her ? you should you know, her " type " is perfect. best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggs said:


> Great pics of your baby too, and she looks so so healthy , a real credit to TB. Are you going to show her ? you should you know, her " type " is perfect. best wishes.........Chris


I asked a few breeders who said that she has got a white tail tip (which I thought was cute!) and that she has marks on her mitts so not show quality? but I still think shes gorge lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

With Parsley  xxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Love the pic of TeeBee and Bumble together ,they are both gorgeous :001_wub:,doesnt look like they only met 24 hours ago.Have you landed back on earth yet  or are you still spinning around


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just catching up with this thread, as I've been busy myself with new kittens 

She is quite the adorable little stunner. Looking forward to lots and lots and lots of pics as she grows up!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

buffie said:


> Love the pic of TeeBee and Bumble together ,they are both gorgeous :001_wub:,doesnt look like they only met 24 hours ago.Have you landed back on earth yet  or are you still spinning around


Spinning :w00t: they all love her  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Just catching up with this thread, as I've been busy myself with new kittens
> 
> She is quite the adorable little stunner. Looking forward to lots and lots and lots of pics as she grows up!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


And where are YOUR photos :nono: 

xxxx


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Under his tail :lol:


Love this one!!!! :smilewinkgrin::tongue:


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous and it looks like she's settling in sooooooo well. What a beautiful kitten.  I love the mental image of you smushed up in a corner on your bed and your furbabies taking up the rest of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Bonnie82 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous and it looks like she's settling in sooooooo well. What a beautiful kitten.  I love the mental image of you smushed up in a corner on your bed and your furbabies taking up the rest of it.


Thank you  I really was  I bought a super king size so it didn't happen but now they just spread themselves more so it's made no difference at all :lol:

xxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She's obsessed with Bumb :lol: xxxx


She has excellent taste! Think most of us are obsessed with Bumble


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> She has excellent taste! Think most of us are obsessed with Bumble


 That's such a lovely thing to say, thank you so much 

She's dive bombing him at the minute :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

She is to die for!

Congrats hunni xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She is to die for!
> 
> Congrats hunni xxxxx


She is pretty cattastic :w00t:

She's so daft :lol: she keeps doing a wall of death on the sofa :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a new phone now so can be texted


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> She is pretty cattastic :w00t:
> 
> She's so daft :lol: she keeps doing a wall of death on the sofa :lol: xxxxxxx


 Poor little sausage :sad: She's only been in her new home for such a short time ,yet she is nearly as loopy as her new mummy :yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're clearly a bad influence on her Em you'll have to send her to me immediately :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I still think she looks like a lot of work but I'd willingly take her off your hands


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

You best keep up with the pictures E.......we are all in the TeeBee fan club now :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Teeb last night with my other 2 all nomming happily together 

She had a mad half hour in the night....well...I say half hour, it last until about 6am :lol: and she's worked out she can play with Bumby like a cat now so she's having loadssss of fun.

She's NOT impressed with the little ragdoll in the mirror though :nono: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hahaa sounds as tho Teebee is fun fun fun!!


plus Stunning to go with it!....purrrect!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa sounds as tho Teebee is fun fun fun!!
> 
> plus Stunning to go with it!....purrrect!


she's amazing :lol: And she's so sweet how she toddles about on her little furry legs :w00t: xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> she's amazing :lol: And she's so sweet how she toddles about on her little furry legs :w00t: xxxx


It's really cute when they do their toddling! I stll need to get Beji's "hops" on video, it's so damn adorable I burst nearly every time he does it


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so glad they are all getting along together. You doggie is soooo cute :001_wub: 

Em xxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Teeb last night with my other 2 all nomming happily together
> 
> She had a mad half hour in the night....well...I say half hour, it last until about 6am :lol: and she's worked out she can play with Bumby like a cat now so she's having loadssss of fun.
> 
> *She's NOT impressed with the little ragdoll in the mirror though :nono*: :lol: xxxxxx


Meeko has that same mirror he, batted it,growled at it pounced at it but it wouldnt go away  
Looks like all is still going well  and you sound less like a space cadet :smilewinkgrin:,So is it safe to assume you have returned to earth now


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Teeb last night with my other 2 all nomming happily together


Oooh you are so lucky!!, did you not have any hissing or growling? I have just brought Rosso home today and Mika is making a low almost moaning sound from deep within him whenever he catches sight of him


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Oooh you are so lucky!!, did you not have any hissing or growling? I have just brought Rosso home today and Mika is making a low almost moaning sound from deep within him whenever he catches sight of him


Hello! Don't think I've ever spoken to you before so welcome to the forum first off!

Yes, I've had a bit of hissing but only from my big rescue boy, but he's really settling well with her now.

Not to sound like I'm on commission here (and I'm really just being honest, not crawling) but she's such a fantastic laid back little girl. She's the first pedigree cat I've had and she just got on straight away with my rescue girl. Sticky (big boy) had an horrific start in life and is terrified of everything (even after 2 years, if I'm not in the house he'll open and hide in the cupboard :crying: ) but he's coming on really well with her.

Just from watching them, the dynamics are really interesting - Sticky hisses at her, and she's just not bothered. She's not scared, she seems to accept he's scared and just ignores him at those points. She just seems to know what she's doing and he's really coming round to her. I know that's not much help 

I've used Feliway this evening, not for her but for him in the hope it'll settle him anyway. I'm useless  :lol: I've just been really lucky to be honest.

I really wish you lots of luck, and there's lots of people who would be able to give you advice - Taylorbaby or Aurelia are the two people I'd turn to  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

PS -

You were all correct :glare:

I appear to have broken her :lol:

She's gone nuts :yikes: :yikes: :lol: :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> Oooh you are so lucky!!, did you not have any hissing or growling? I have just brought Rosso home today and Mika is making a low almost moaning sound from deep within him whenever he catches sight of him


I always feel that its not just down to the cat but also how its brought up to how it reacts to other cats, I can honestly say that when people take my kittens home, I get phone calls within minutes saying that they are settled and the other cats in the homes are either ignoring them or playing or having a few hisses (totally expected) but my kittens seem to just take it in their stride and ignore it!!

Then the cats personality comes into play, they either dont like other cats, dont mind them or want a friend! its better to introduce slowly and over days I find for the best results, always supervise, some people use the crate method, and I never use to like it, but I have now used it with good results, but I feel with kittens that its best to let the newbie settle in then do open doors and supervise and fav treats etc 



Eroswoof said:


> Not to sound like I'm on commission here (and I'm really just being honest, not crawling) but she's such a fantastic laid back little girl.


£50 in the post   :hand:

she better not be bloody broke!! she left here in full working order!!!!! :hand:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> PS -
> 
> You were all correct :glare:
> 
> ...


I don't believe you without at least one video of this nuttiness. I might accept at least ten pictures instead


----------



## AnnJenKel (Jun 29, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> To be fair, the speed my dad drives, they could have walked up
> 
> On the other hand - he's 73 and he drove over 500 miles so uber thank you, dad, who tries to be oh so victoriana and yet stopped for 10 mins every 50 miles to cuddle her and check her water and food - you're outed :glare:
> 
> ...


Am I gonna be like this when I get my new Kitty (Savannah - Boy - 20wks - Picasso he lost some of his tail - dont no how though - A very good friend is giving us Picasso as he didnt get on with their other Savannah Boy)

You must be so proud

More pics please


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> she better not be bloody broke!! she left here in full working order!!!!! :hand:


LMAO!!!! She is :frown2: She's crazy lol:

But! I've managed to hypnotise her now, she's like this :crazy: with the washing machine :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to say, she went to meet the vets this morning and to get properly registered and things and I wasn't sure I'd get her back :lol: they thought she was fantastic and she loved them  xxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Poor little sausage :sad: She's only been in her new home for such a short time ,yet she is nearly as loopy as her new mummy :yikes::lol::lol:





Eroswoof said:


> PS -
> 
> You were all correct :glare:
> 
> ...


One does NOT want to say "I told you so......" However......... :glare:

:001_tt2: :001_tt2:

She is absolutely gorgeous Emms and I'm totally loving the piccies. I no longer feel sorry for TeeBee as she is obviously well sorted.

It is poor BUMBLE that gets my sympathies now - he gotta put up with TWO of you.........!!!!!   

He's already sent Buster a message for help........!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

This mornings photos




























:w00t: xxxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Just to say, she went to meet the vets this morning and to get properly registered and things and I wasn't sure I'd get her back :lol: they thought she was fantastic and she loved them  xxxxx


I know what that is like, took Benji in and the VN's were all cooing over him and even the vet held him like a baby and cradled and coo'd with him, giving him kisses on the head. I looked at him yesterday and he seems to be really developing his little MC face now, his tail is growing longer as are his legs 

Needless to say it's lovely watching them develop and grow and I want more piccies and videos


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

missye87 said:


> I know what that is like, took Benji in and the VN's were all cooing over him and even the vet held him like a baby and cradled and coo'd with him, giving him kisses on the head. I looked at him yesterday and he seems to be really developing his little MC face now, his tail is growing longer as are his legs
> 
> Needless to say it's lovely watching them develop and grow and I want more piccies and videos


She seems to know when she's being videoed :glare: The second I switch it on she stops whatever she's doing :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I swear she is even more gorgeous than she was yesterday :001_wub:.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

buffie said:


> I swear she is even more gorgeous than she was yesterday :001_wub:.


I thought that :w00t:

I want to change the channel and I'm covered in cats :nonod:

:lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

TeeBee has settled in really well and is looking as gorgeous as ever 

Viv xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Just wondering - do all raggies sleep on their backs? I've never seen a cat do it before :lol: 

xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko sleeps on his back a lot of the time.This was him as a little munchkin










And this was taken a few weeks ago









He stretches out on my lap like that as well,usually when I need the loo


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Buffie - did you decorate your house to match your cat or get your cat to match your house?????? 

It is just TOOOOOOOO co-ordinated hun!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: look at his daft legs :lol: that's how she's sleeping now. As I say, it's not something I've ever seen a cat do before. 

Oh! And! She did that sideways running thing :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Buffie - did you decorate your house to match your cat or get your cat to match your house??????
> 
> It is just TOOOOOOOO co-ordinated hun!!!!!


:lol: I hadn't noticed that :skep: :lol: xxxx


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Meeko is just a doll, me love him!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Buffie - did you decorate your house to match your cat or get your cat to match your house??????
> 
> It is just TOOOOOOOO co-ordinated hun!!!!!


Gosh  I hunted around for a long time before I found the right colour kitten to match the decor :w00t:,I thought everyone did that :lol::lol:" Pure coincidence I assure you."I have various "throws" so can change the colour to suit my mood.Pity I cant do that with Meeko


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

buffie said:


> Gosh  I hunted around for a long time before I found the right colour kitten to match the decor :w00t:,I thought everyone did that :lol::lol:" Pure coincidence I assure you."I have various "throws" so can change the colour to suit my mood.Pity I cant do that with Meeko


Everything matches pink :yesnod: You need more pink :yesnod: :lol: xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Gosh * I hunted around for a long time before I found the right colour kitten to match the decor* :w00t:,I thought everyone did that :lol::lol:" Pure coincidence I assure you."I have various "throws" so can change the colour to suit my mood.Pity I cant do that with Meeko


One of my bedrooms is a 'white' room - white painted floorboards, white walls & ceiling, white cupboards.....

I once actually lost Merson in there because he was curled up behind the rocking chair, in the corner, and I just couldn't see him. I searched the house upside down, convinced he had somehow managed to get out.

You should have seen the look I got when I DID eventually find him....... :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> One of my bedrooms is a 'white' room - white painted floorboards, white walls & ceiling, white cupboards.....
> 
> I once actually lost Merson in there because he was curled up behind the rocking chair, in the corner, and I just couldn't see him. I searched the house upside down, convinced he had somehow managed to get out.
> 
> You should have seen the look I got when I DID eventually find him....... :blink:


LOL!!!! That made me laugh water onto Bumble :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> LOL!!!! That made me laugh water onto Bumble :lol: xxxxxx


*Laughing water

+

Emms big gob

= *










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry hun, I just COULDN'T resist.........


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so glad she is doing well  

hope you liked the lil vids & pics I texted to you


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Right - just got a couple of questions and to save making another thread, and seeing as the people whos opinions I'd be looking for keep having a nosy here I thought it'd be easier.

First - (and you know it's coming) what food should I stick with :lol: I've read all through hobbs' amazing posts but I was just wondering what in your opinions is best, aside from the content break down. I'm happy to buy very top end stuff for them and such so that's no problem.

The other question is about Sticky - I can't explain the difference in him since Teebee has come. It's not just a little difference - his whole personality has altered completely. Never in two years have I come home to find him sitting on the window ledge - he is always hiding either in a cupboard or under the sofa. He's never been interested in playing - now he's charging round and being a little sod :lol: I know I've been using the Feliway, but he's honestly like a new cat. He's interested in everything, happy to wander off and leave me, eating more...he's just changed pretty much over night.

Can someone explain what might have happened? 

Have I been letting him down somehow? 

xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone will probably be aroound with the scientific bit about why but i can tell you now theres no way you'd let your fur-family down.. It's easy to see you adore them all and spoil them rotten


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe she has just brought someone out in him? shes a good girl, you cant help but want to play with her :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Someone will probably be aroound with the scientific bit about why but i can tell you now theres no way you'd let your fur-family down.. It's easy to see you adore them all and spoil them rotten


 thanks hen. The only thing I ever seem to do right is love my critters, so that honestly means the world to me xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> maybe she has just brought someone out in him? shes a good girl, you cant help but want to play with her :laugh:


I'm serious though 

I don't understand what's happened  It's like a switch has been flicked in his littler furry head. I don't know enough about cat psychology ( :lol: well - ANYTHING! ).

The best way I can describe him before, is that he almost had an adult version of 'failure to thrive'.

I can't get over, in words, the difference in him :blink: xxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe hes more confident with her being a bubba


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Maybe hes more confident with her being a bubba


Seee this is what confuses me - when I had my dads kitten for the first week (he had to wait for permission to have her in his rental place but would have had her anyway if they'd said no :lol: ) he was even worse, he wouldn't eat or anything, that's why I left it so long before getting a new puss.

And I mean, Parsley was TINY and gentle. That's why I find it so fascinating. Like, now, she was just having a drink from the bowl in the front room, and he went up and started licking her little ears  xxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww bless.. Have to admit it sounds like the kind of relationship Jack and Sunny have.. Hes like a differant god like hes a pupster all over again.. and soo protective :lol:
Must be something TB puts in the water :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Awwww bless.. Have to admit it sounds like the kind of relationship Jack and Sunny have.. *Hes like a differant god l*ike hes a pupster all over again.. and soo protective :lol:
> Must be something TB puts in the water :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: So much for my serious question :lol:

Are you coming on msn? xxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
Oops :lol:
Yeah give me 5 min hun xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Oops :lol:
> Yeah give me 5 min hun xx


*sighhhhhhhhhhhh* :lol: xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Awwww bless.. Have to admit it sounds like the kind of relationship Jack and Sunny have.. Hes like a differant god like hes a pupster all over again.. and soo protective :lol:
> Must be something TB puts in the water :lol:


lol I do its called love haha  well, and some sort of drugs!  :w00t: :w00t:  :hand:

I think that maybe his just found a friend and she is a very confident girl, maybe he gets confident vibes from her?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol I do its called love haha  well, and some sort of drugs!  :w00t: :w00t:  :hand:
> 
> I think that maybe his just found a friend and she is a very confident girl, *maybe he gets confident vibes from her?*


That's the sort of thing I've been thinking!

I'd be fascinated to know what had happened. I asked the vet this morning and they thought the same thing - that she hadn't reacted when he was wary and that she'd had 'the correct body language' to help him settle and things.

I'm just stunned by it - but over the moon! I mean, he's sitting in the window on his own now! He's never ever ever done that! She's changed his life round  I honestly think she has  xxxxxx

Edit - she's just jumped up and batted his tail and he's actually played back :yikes: :yikes: I'm in tears :lol: He's happy! He's finally a happy puss  xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww now thats so sweet.. Woohooooooo Im chuffed for you too xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> That's the sort of thing I've been thinking!
> 
> I'd be fascinated to know what had happened. I asked the vet this morning and they thought the same thing - that she hadn't reacted when he was wary and that she'd had 'the correct body language' to help him settle and things.
> 
> ...


awww, well with your other catlets, do you knwo what age they left mum/littermates? Just goes to show how crucial it is for them to learn certain body language and vital lessons from mum & littermates, they are super confident cats, my new girl is hissing and Jessica and she looks at her like 'what the hell does that mean?!' and starts playing!! the new girl is like 'erm...ok...shes playing...maybe I should to?!' :lol:

but its a really good positive effect, am well pleasd for you & him!! maybe its fate and shes his lil angel :001_wub:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Awwww.... she's such a sweet little kitten. I WANT TO CUDDLE HER (and catnap her *shhhhhhh*).


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwww I'm so happy to hear what a great effect she is having on your boy! I'm not surprised though, she is such a lickle sweetheart that everybody loves her! 

PS, got Zooplus order today so will be sending a special welcome home present for her on Monday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww, well with your other catlets, do you knwo what age they left mum/littermates? Just goes to show how crucial it is for them to learn certain body language and vital lessons from mum & littermates, they are super confident cats, my new girl is hissing and Jessica and she looks at her like 'what the hell does that mean?!' and starts playing!! the new girl is like 'erm...ok...shes playing...maybe I should to?!' :lol:
> 
> but its a really good positive effect, am well pleasd for you & him!! maybe its fate and shes his lil angel :001_wub:


They're all rescues and they were young :nonod: very young :nonod: one was only 5 weeks but they didn't have the staff to take care of her :crying: xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

missye87 said:


> Awwwww I'm so happy to hear what a great effect she is having on your boy! I'm not surprised though, she is such a lickle sweetheart that everybody loves her!
> 
> PS, got Zooplus order today so will be sending a special welcome home present for her on Monday!


Hi god mum its buttons, I think that you have forgot about me :crying:



Eroswoof said:


> They're all rescues and they were young :nonod: very young :nonod: one was only 5 weeks but they didn't have the staff to take care of her :crying: xxxx


ahhh Id probably go with the fact that they dont know any body language that can make him feel sercue, seeing as they didnt have the learning themselfs so are all confused, then comes along Teebee whose giving out the correct signals, he probably thinks 'hang on a min!' and has just settled :001_wub:

really lovely to hear though, how is she todaY?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Little BUGGER!!!!!

I went in from Bumbs last walk and I couldn't find her ANYWHERE. I knew there was no chance she could have gotten out but she'd literally vanished. So I went all hysterical and started crying my eyes out and shouting her at the top of my voice.

And then I saw this little tail poking out from the back of the sofa, she was fast asleep :glare: I nearly had a heart attack :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Little BUGGER!!!!!
> 
> I went in from Bumbs last walk and I couldn't find her ANYWHERE. I knew there was no chance she could have gotten out but she'd literally vanished. So I went all hysterical and started crying my eyes out and shouting her at the top of my voice.
> 
> And then I saw this little tail poking out from the back of the sofa, she was fast asleep :glare: I nearly had a heart attack :lol: xxxxx


:lol: bet she was in a deep sleep, or just thought sod it im alseep!  :hand:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

They are little buggers.Meeko was for ever"hiding"Like you I knew he was in the house somewhere,but when they have developed selective deafness and been "missing" for half an hour or more you begin to doubt your own sanity.He still tries to hide but 6kg of cat is not quite so easy to camouflage now and there is usually the tell tale "bump" with the big arrow above it :sneaky2: :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> :lol: bet she was in a deep sleep, or just thought sod it im alseep!  :hand:


I think she was in a reallllyyy deep sleep, yeah :lol: she looked so confused, she was all 'for god's sake woman, what's up with you' :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Ps - Just because she's talkative when she's playing and things and meows when she sees me ... it doesn't mean shes sad does it or that I'm doing something wrong ? :crying: xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Ps - Just because she's talkative when she's playing and things and meows when she sees me ... it doesn't mean shes sad does it or that I'm doing something wrong ? :crying: xxxx


Of course not!!!!! Some kittehs are just chatty  Sooty used to talk, and talk, and talk, and talk.... You get the picture! He always had the last word too, the little sod


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Squeeeeee!

She's so cute! And very lucky to have you


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Ps - Just because she's talkative when she's playing and things and meows when she sees me ... it doesn't mean shes sad does it or that I'm doing something wrong ? :crying: xxxx


no!! she talking to you talk back!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

YEY!!!!!! 

Every time she spoke I was all 'it's okay, I'm here, don't be sad'  I shall relax now  xxxxxx


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh how adorable  You lucky missus xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Oh how adorable  You lucky missus xxx


Thank you!!!! She's currently sunbathing on the window ledge.

Welcome to the forum by the way!

Em
xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jessica literally does not shut up :crazy: but they are just saying things like 'hay watchaaa doing' 'hay I had a poo!' 'im hungy' 'mum!! i just played!'


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Jessica literally does not shut up :crazy: but they are just saying things like 'hay watchaaa doing' 'hay I had a poo!' 'im hungy' 'mum!! i just played!'


L M A O ! ! ! !

That really tickled me :lol:

I've got a new laser thing :w00t: Expect videos later  xxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha they do love a laser!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Errmmmmm Singing: I've broken her again :glare: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Errmmmmm Singing: I've broken her again :glare: :lol: xxxxxx


what happened?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> what happened?!?!


Just replied on your page :lol: ;

I'd only gone out for an hour and when she saw me again when I came in she went NUTS  then I put the laser thing on and :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :lol: God tb, you should see my big boy playing xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Just replied on your page :lol: ;
> 
> I'd only gone out for an hour and when she saw me again when I came in she went NUTS  then I put the laser thing on and :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :lol: God tb, you should see my big boy playing xxxxx


Awwww! :laugh: shes just like jess going mad running about loving everyone :001_wub: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Awwww! :laugh: shes just like jess going mad running about loving everyone :001_wub: :laugh:


She's crazy :lol: Crazy I tells you :lol:

What else can I get for them to play with now? 

All the things have come from what everyone suggested.....but I need MORE :w00t: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She's crazy :lol: Crazy I tells you :lol:
> 
> What else can I get for them to play with now?
> 
> All the things have come from what everyone suggested.....but I need MORE :w00t: :lol: xxxxxx


screwed up bit of paper?! pen lid lol :laugh: dont use them all at once or they get bored, rotate them! 

did you get the kickeroo kong??


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> screwed up bit of paper?! pen lid lol :laugh: dont use them all at once or they get bored, rotate them!
> 
> did you get the kickeroo kong??


No :yikes: I didn't :yikes: can you link me to one? xxxxxx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did I suggest a Suuuper Mouse before? It's new on zooplus, Arnold LOVES it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Did I suggest a Suuuper Mouse before? It's new on zooplus, Arnold LOVES it!


 I'm not sure - it doesn't ring a bell though! What is it? xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its abrill toy!!!

4 Little Paws - Kong Kickeroo "Tiger"

Catnip cigar toy. Nothing but 100% naturally grown cat nip leaf and flower.

mine like that to!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not sure - it doesn't ring a bell though! What is it? xxxxx


 Suuuper Mouse Interactive Cat Toy at zooplus

I have a vid of Arnie playing with it, will have to upload it tomorrow, he actually manages to drag it off into a corner at one point!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dom85 said:


> Suuuper Mouse Interactive Cat Toy at zooplus
> 
> I have a vid of Arnie playing with it, will have to upload it tomorrow, he actually manages to drag it off into a corner at one point!


ahhh I have two like that, mouse & cheese from pets at home & another from pet planet i think!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh I have two like that, mouse & cheese from pets at home & another from pet planet i think!


We have Mouse and Cheese too but the mouse on this one runs round for a bit to tease them then stops and waits and goes again, he really loves it!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dom85 said:


> We have Mouse and Cheese too but the mouse on this one runs round for a bit to tease them then stops and waits and goes again, he really loves it!


ahhh the mouse on that one kinda stands still unless they hit it?? then the ball I think there is two balls haha :hand: going the same way, or that could be the other one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Teeb just said 'squeAKKKKKKKK' :lol: and now she says 'purrrrr' :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i take it your not returning her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Teeb just said 'squeAKKKKKKKK' :lol: and now she says 'purrrrr' :lol: xxxxxx


awww I do miss her little noises, although I think she taught them to Jess because she left... :blink: :crazy: so funny, although I cant leave her alone or she crys for me


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Presley is playing with big carboard box at the moment. Im going to tape it up and cut some holes in it for him to jump in and out of


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i take it your not returning her


rggggggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrsdererer

rererer


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I can honestly say that was teeb's reply - I merely pressed submit :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Presley is playing with big carboard box at the moment. Im going to tape it up and cut some holes in it for him to jump in and out of


lol they do love a box! I did make one with holes but it just got ruined after a few days of full on play!



Eroswoof said:


> rggggggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrsdererer
> 
> rererer





Eroswoof said:


> I can honestly say that was teeb's reply - I merely pressed submit :lol: xxxxxxx


you sure lol! I thought that was one of her noises...sure sounded like it lol! :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol they do love a box! I did make one with holes but it just got ruined after a few days of full on play!
> 
> you sure lol! I thought that was one of her noises...sure sounded like it lol! :w00t:


LMAO! Yep, she stompped up to the keyboard and that's honestly what she said :lol: I just submitted it :lol:

M/B can you send me a photo of the box because I'm assuming she'd love it too! xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> LMAO! Yep, she stompped up to the keyboard and that's honestly what she said :lol: I just submitted it :lol:
> 
> M/B can you send me a photo of the box because I'm assuming she'd love it too! xxxxxxx


what the cardboard box!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> what the cardboard box!?!?!


Aye!

I give all mine over to my hedgehog rescuing and to be honest, my main thing here was that I don't think we've seen as much of that Presley kitty as we should have :glare: At least - I haven't :crying: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hold on im nearly done


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Aye!
> 
> I give all mine over to my hedgehog rescuing and to be honest, my main thing here was that I don't think we've seen as much of that Presley kitty as we should have :glare: At least - I haven't :crying: :lol: xxxxxx


lol Im totally lost?! do you mean me or marleyboy!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

where have you floated off to lol! Do you mean a pic of a cardboard box?! 
or I take it you mean MBs boy presley?!?! :crazy: your listening to teebees noisese to much lol


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

here we go, i dont think the box will last long as thelma is making it cave in a bit lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think she may have zonked out  :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

shes logged off :nonod: and i put some lovely pictures of my box up


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> here we go, i dont think the box will last long as thelma is making it cave in a bit lol


ehhhh thees the lil man! :w00t: :laugh: his like great home mummy, but whose that lady on the roof lol :laugh:



XxZoexX said:


> I think she may have zonked out  :lol:


lol I think your right! Im going to bed then fine lol!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I know think its time for me to put my feet up and watch something good.. Got 6 teenagers here tonight and theyve finally settled to a film upstairs


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I know think its time for me to put my feet up and watch something good.. Got 6 teenagers here tonight and theyve finally settled to a film upstairs


blimey lol!! Ive got to sleep cant keep eyes open anymore waiting for lil miss gone somewhere and not told us lol! :laugh:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She's crazy :lol: Crazy I tells you :lol:
> 
> What else can I get for them to play with now?
> 
> All the things have come from what everyone suggested.....but I need MORE :w00t: :lol: xxxxxx


There will be more in the post soon  One of them might smell of Storm though, he keeps nicking it and running off with it, I keep having to hide it in new places! 

Otherwise buy some kinder eggs and let her have the orange oval container inside, Benji played with his for an hour and a half yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry :lol: I accidentally went for a bath  :lol: 

That box is a work of art :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

That bath could have waited until today:nono: I am going to go to Asda and get lots of boxes and make a city of houses for the cats I will keep you updated!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Sorry :lol: I accidentally went for a bath  :lol:
> 
> That box is a work of art :w00t: xxxxxxx


Well i think thats just plain rude.. Its not like we can smell you through the screen  
:lol: :lol:

Luv ya really mwah xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> That bath could have waited until today:nono: I am going to go to Asda and get lots of boxes and make a city of houses for the cats I will keep you updated!


I didn't mean to have it  :lol:

I turned the taps on automatically and then suddenly it was a bath and I couldn't just run it back out :lol:

THAT is a brilliant idea :w00t: they can play house :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bath!!

Thats well weird you were in my dream! we were on a ship and you dyed your hair brown and I was like ' that girl has a kittenfrom me ' and you were painting all over the ship wall with artwork!! :blink: :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> bath!!
> 
> Thats well weird you were in my dream! we were on a ship and you dyed your hair brown and I was like ' that girl has a kittenfrom me ' and you were painting all over the ship wall with artwork!! :blink: :blink:


LMAO!!!!

Didddd I paint it pink :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :w00t:
> 
> Ohhh you should hear the noises she makes :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


she looks like shes used to the computer lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> she looks like shes used to the computer lol


She actually typed last night :lol: Admittedly I didn't quite understand what she was trying to say :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Didddd I paint it pink :w00t: xxxxx


lol no was some sort of ivy ? was really good artwork, how odd!! :crazy:



Eroswoof said:


> She actually typed last night :lol: Admittedly I didn't quite understand what she was trying to say :lol: xxxxxxx


lol 'mum do not leave them up half the night and go in the bath'!

I think thats what she said!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol no was some sort of ivy ? was really good artwork, how odd!! :crazy:
> 
> lol 'mum do not leave them up half the night and go in the bath'!
> 
> I think thats what she said!!


My artwork would never be good :frown2: :lol:

I just didn't know what to do when I realised I'd run the bath :lol: I completely glitched :blink: xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> My artwork would never be good :frown2: :lol:
> 
> I just didn't know what to do when I realised I'd run the bath :lol: I completely glitched :blink: xxxxx


I thought you would be good at artwork dont know why!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I thought you would be good at artwork dont know why!


:lol: My mum was FANTASTIC. I didn't inherit that part :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: My mum was FANTASTIC. I didn't inherit that part :lol: xxxxx


awww lol, I can just about draw a stickman!  :w00t:
Love art though!

How is she today?? any pics! :laugh:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww lol, I can just about draw a stickman!  :w00t:
> Love art though!
> 
> How is she today?? any pics! :laugh:


Yes, any pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Real time photos  xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww she always by your side :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

She is  the second I'm with her she's there.

However she's now sitting on me :glare: and she's SO hot *melts* :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Very special photos 

Here are all three together 










And here are Teeb and Sticky holding paws :001_wub:










I can't get many photos of her with him as the second he sees a phone or camera he runs off - I honestly don't know what happened to him before he came to me :nonod: He's terrified of so many things

xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

all that fluff makes her look even bigger -cutie


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely pictures but there doesn't appear to be those videos you promised


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She is  the second I'm with her she's there.
> 
> However she's now sitting on me :glare: and she's SO hot *melts* :lol: xxxxxx


lol they are Sooo hot arent they?!



Eroswoof said:


> Very special photos
> 
> Here are all three together
> 
> ...


awww he must really love her :001_wub: Might be the flash scaring him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Lovely pictures but there doesn't appear to be those videos you promised


BUT! I have a reason! I need the cable to upload them and it's at my dads, so I shall get it tomorrow and do it then 



Taylorbaby said:


> lol they are Sooo hot arent they?!
> 
> awww he must really love her :001_wub: Might be the flash scaring him?


Even with the flash off :nonod: It's the second you hold anything up and sort of face it at him and he's terrified  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't have a card reader on your computer?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Teebees silly sod of a sister Jess currently darting about Inside my blanket and pillow ready for tonight! :w00t: Then one of earlier today looking rather normal! :laugh:


























now shes on my chest and just kicked me in the eye OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have a card reader on your computer?


:blink: :blink: Possibly :001_unsure: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And another gorgeous kitten I'm getting seriously ragdoll broody


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :blink: :blink: Possibly :001_unsure: xxxxxxx


There should be a slot to put in your SD card so you can upload pictures straight from it. Only way I can do it my camera lead had an unfortunate meeting with a certain white fluffy bunny


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> There should be a slot to put in your SD card so you can upload pictures straight from it. Only way I can do it my camera lead had an unfortunate meeting with a certain white fluffy bunny


*sigh* Nicky :lol: do you REALLY expect me to understand any of that apart from white, fluffy and bunny? :lol:

She's gorgeous TB! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok do you have a laptop? There should be a thin rectangle sticking out slightly. Press that in and it will come out. Take the memory card out of your camera and put it in the slot. Go into my computer and there should be a new bit there for the pictures.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol the card reader on mine is in the front of the comp???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So's mine just below and to the right of my mouse pad thing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> So's mine just below and to the right of my mouse pad thing


yeh thats it"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not that complicated I'm sure even Em can manage it :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok do you have a laptop? There should be a thin rectangle sticking out slightly. Press that in and it will come out. Take the memory card out of your camera and put it in the slot. Go into my computer and there should be a new bit there for the pictures.


It did :w00t: I never knew that was there!!!!!

But it's the memory card from my phone...will that still work? xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It might try it. It took me a couple of years to realise I could do it


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> It might try it. It took me a couple of years to realise I could do it


I'd never even heard of it :lol: What do I do? Just slot him in? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes put it with the label facing up and the connection thing towards the computer


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

It's too small 

But at least I've learned something new :w00t:

I'll get the wire doodad tomorrow :yesnod:

Now she's fast asleep on my feet, she's like a hot water bottle :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> It's too small
> 
> But at least I've learned something new :w00t:
> 
> ...


oh my god jess did that about a hour ago!!! :w00t: 
now shes up the flippin curtains with her partner in crime  lots of sleep for me tonight! :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got this one of them via the power of chicken :lol:










xxxxx

ETA - that's hissys ashes in the puss shaped urn and Roar's ashes in the box urn  xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Just got this one of them via the power of chicken :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blimey shes right in there isnt she!! :lol: Is she nomnoming away!! :hand:

awww  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> blimey shes right in there isnt she!! :lol: Is she nomnoming away!! :hand:
> 
> awww  x


She has nommed and returned :lol:she doesn't mess about when it comes to chicken does she :yikes: :lol: She can hear the fridge open even when she's upstairs :blink: xxxxxx

ETA - TB, I can't remember what brush you said to get for her? I've been using a really soft one on her, just because she liked it when I was brushing Bumb :lol: I'd like her to have her own, and she loves being brushed xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She has nommed and returned :lol:she doesn't mess about when it comes to chicken does she :yikes: :lol: She can hear the fridge open even when she's upstairs :blink: xxxxxx


haha must get that after watching little one, as sOON as that fridge door is open she is next to my foot, its amazing really and I swear shes alseep upstairs so much so that she doesnt open her eyes when I call her :sneaky2::001_unsure: yet that fridge door can wake any of them up! :hand:

little sodlets! mine even come after me for my quorn haha! have found some nice new quorn chunky bit/slice things can put them in pasta and rolls or rice lol and they Still want some and think its chicken!! lol clever my bumbum!! :hand::w00t::blink:

il send you the link!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha must get that after watching little one, as sOON as that fridge door is open she is next to my foot, its amazing really and I swear shes alseep upstairs so much so that she doesnt open her eyes when I call her :sneaky2::001_unsure: yet that fridge door can wake any of them up! :hand:
> 
> little sodlets! mine even come after me for my quorn haha! have found some nice new quorn chunky bit/slice things can put them in pasta and rolls or rice lol and they Still want some and think its chicken!! lol clever my bumbum!! :hand::w00t::blink:
> 
> il send you the link!


Well the littler BUGGER :glare: I offered her some quorn and she turned her nose up at it!

Why have I got the super smart one :glare: :glare: :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Well the littler BUGGER :glare: I offered her some quorn and she turned her nose up at it!
> 
> Why have I got the super smart one :glare: :glare: :lol: xxxxxxx


haha mine dont! they are like 'ooo yum yum!' when the partner over the way has meat! :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha mine dont! they are like 'ooo yum yum!' when the partner over the way has meat! :blink:


Right, that's it - where's her re-set button :glare:

If I can stop buying chicken I'd be a very happy girl :lol: They ALL turn their noses up at my quorn, and they practically laugh if I offer them tofu :lol: xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right, that's it - where's her re-set button :glare:
> 
> If I can stop buying chicken I'd be a very happy girl :lol: They ALL turn their noses up at my quorn, and they practically laugh if I offer them tofu :lol: xxxx


woah lol even ID get the paw at tofu!! :lol: :hand:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> woah lol even ID get the paw at tofu!! :lol: :hand:


LMAO!!!!! :lol: :lol: Okay, maybe hoping for the tofu is a bit far :glare:

God - I've been watching the same rubbish programme for half an hour now because she's asleep on the remote and I really need wee  :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She has you wrapped around her little paw already then :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She has you wrapped around her little paw already then :lol:


How long does it take any of them?  :lol: :lol:

I mean, I'm not a big girl, I'm a size 6, and I've only got a nightie on but sweat is pouring off me (that's a terrible dating advert isn't it :lol: )

I can't believe the heat she gives off :001_mellow: Plus she's on the remote as well so I can't even distract myself with telly :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol your have pins and needles next, then the dead leg... ahhh joy :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Animals seem to have a good way of training you maybe they should write a book :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Animals seem to have a good way of training you maybe they should write a book :lol:


Advice for Cats - Essex Based Pedigree Ragdoll and British Shorthair Breeder

Advice for Humans - Essex Based Pedigree Ragdoll and British Shorthair Breeder

:w00t: :laugh: :laugh:

knew I shouldnt have looked as I want it now! but this looks good to, written by point of view of the cat :laugh: 
http://www.amazon.com/Am-Cat-Three-Volumes-One/dp/080483265X


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol I read something similar on a wolfhound breeder site.

Go to so you want a human
http://www.irishwolfhounds.eu/


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Lol I read something similar on a wolfhound breeder site.
> 
> Go to so you want a human
> Bribiba Irish Wolfhounds (Scotland)


haha thats fantastic!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't help it :frown2: I'm doomed :frown2:

On the plus side - I've lost about half a stone in body weight since she's been sat on me :lol: :lol:

And I know EXACTLY what is going on in the news so much rolling news *twitch* xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I love my little meower 

Just thought I'd let you know  

I've grown them some cat grass and they love it :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Holding paws 

xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww so cute! :laugh: :001_wub:

I was thinking about cat grass but not to sure about it?? wheres your from??


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> aww so cute! :laugh: :001_wub:
> 
> I was thinking about cat grass but not to sure about it?? wheres your from??


Gah! I can't remember what it was called now, I got it from pets at home in a little tray. I'll find out tomorrow for you 

It's dead weird stuff though :skep: you could almost see it growing it was that quick :blink: xxxxx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Gah! I can't remember what it was called now, I got it from pets at home in a little tray. I'll find out tomorrow for you
> 
> It's dead weird stuff though :skep: you could almost see it growing it was that quick :blink: xxxxx


Is it the Purely one? I get that one and it's grown in about 4 days or something  It says 10 on the packet but by the 3rd day there's shoots come up and then it just thickens overnight it's mad!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Is it the Purely one? I get that one and it's grown in about 4 days or something  It says 10 on the packet but by the 3rd day there's shoots come up and then it just thickens overnight it's mad!


YES! That's it!

I'm a bit scared of it :lol: I keep thinking it'll do like a day of the triffids type thing :001_unsure:: xxxxx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> YES! That's it!
> 
> I'm a bit scared of it :lol: I keep thinking it'll do like a day of the triffids type thing :001_unsure:: xxxxx


Hahaha, that's pretty much what I said last time I grew some, 'better put it down for Arnold now or it will grow legs by tomorrow' :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

May i ask what a cat does with cat grass?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eats it if they need to clean their tummy!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Gah! I can't remember what it was called now, I got it from pets at home in a little tray. I'll find out tomorrow for you
> 
> It's dead weird stuff though :skep: you could almost see it growing it was that quick :blink: xxxxx


Lilly loves the stuff shes always got her nose in it, we get ours from simply dogs online


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

does this mean a trip to PAH? Im not sure I can swing it since the amount of spent this week on food and a new erm...basket (WHY do I keep buying these things?! :blink: ) and zooplus delivery....I need to cut off zooplus I think! :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

MY tv :glare:








xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> MY tv :glare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> SHE'S AMAZING
> 
> we've both been running round the house with each other :w00t:
> 
> ...


Proud mummy much!     x x x x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: must have liked whatever you're watching. He's far too cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I ended up watching the sky intro thing for over an hour :blink: I actually felt like :crazy: by the time she moved :lol:

Your sky plus HD box can record the things you love with our never miss feature....your sky plus HD box can record the things you love with our never miss feature.....your sky plus HD box can record the things you love with our never miss box :crazy: :crazy: xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I was thinking about cat grass but not to sure about it?? wheres your from??


cat grass | eBay UK


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you think that teebee looks like her half brother?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww she beautiful Em sooooooooooooo cute:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes!!

but teeb is the most beautiful :glare:

Here's tonights photo








xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww lol!

Id like to say that Jess misses her sister but she now had 2 new partners in crime :001_unsure: :blink: oh ..joy..! 

I think they are the spit of eachother even down to the markings on their paws! :001_wub:


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Love her!!!!:aureola: Sooooooooo want a Ragdoll, was watching Cats 101 the other night and they had a raggie feature on there, hubby agreed they are fabulous ......wahooo maybe one day!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cazcatz said:


> Love her!!!!:aureola: Sooooooooo want a Ragdoll, was watching Cats 101 the other night and they had a raggie feature on there, hubby agreed they are fabulous ......wahooo maybe one day!!:thumbup1:


you wont be disapointed they are fantastic cats :001_wub:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Do you think that teebee looks like her half brother?


He's gorgeous!!!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!! they are both gorgeous so yep look a little alike lol :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AlfiesArk said:


> He's gorgeous!!!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!! they are both gorgeous so yep look a little alike lol :thumbup:


lol thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> He's gorgeous!!!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!! they are both gorgeous so yep look a little alike lol :thumbup:


:lol: thank you! xxxx


----------

